# Quantum Smoke Spin 2,70m 75g oder 105g



## Spinnfischer-HB (15. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich war Heute auf der Suche nach einer Sehr Guten und Harten Spinnrute fürs Zander Jiggen.

Mir hat sehr Gut die _Quantum Smoke Spin gefallen, leider hatte der Shop zur die 2,70m mit 10-105g Wurfgewicht die Ich in den Händen halten konnte.

Ich hab aber Online noch die Quantum Smoke Spin 2,70m aber mit 7-75g Wurfgewicht gefunden.

Jetzt meine Qual, Ich fische meist mit Gufis von 10-15cm mit Jiggs von 24 bis max. 40g.

Sollte ich besser die 10-105g Version kaufen, oder die 7-75g Version?

Ich hab nur Angst, das ich mit der 10-105g Rute, meine Jiggs mit 30g nicht weit genug werfen kann.



Mit besten Grüßen
Spinnfischer-HB
_


----------



## Merlin (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 2,70m 75g oder 105g*

Das sind super Ruten...du kannst für deine Köder beide nehmen..
Wenn du aber lieber mit einer harten Rute fischt dann nimm die 105er
damit kannst deine 30g Jigs genauso weit werfen wie mit der 75er


----------



## SetTheHookProperl (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 2,70m 75g oder 105g*

Würde dir, wenn du die Rute willst auch zur 105er raten.

Askari in Habenhausen/Arsten hat die 75er übrigens im Shop!


----------



## Polarfuchs (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 2,70m 75g oder 105g*

Tsschjä: Ich würde bei Deinen Angaben eher zu 75er greifen...
Die Dinger falle recht straff aus meiner Meinung nach. Vielleicht mal einfach nen Shop aufsuchen der beide da hat und selber in die Hand nehmen...- das ist ja eh immer so ne Sache mit den Vorlieben und den Empfehlungen im Netz :q


----------



## Spinnfischer-HB (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 2,70m 75g oder 105g*

Da bin ich eigendlich auch der meinung, die 105er kann zwar von 10-105g werfen, aber ich bin der meinung, das die 7-75g meine 24-30g Jiggs weiter werfen wird.

Spinnfischer-HB


----------



## Polarfuchs (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 2,70m 75g oder 105g*

Wie gessagt: hier wirst Du immer verschiedene Meinungen hören...
Ich habe mich auch nur zu diesem Thread gemeldet, weil aufgrund eines anderen Forenmitglieds die Smoke Ruten mittlerweile meine absoluten Lieblinge sind. Hab aktuell die 55er und die 75er habe ich mir gerade bestellt :vik:
Hier am Rhein zum Gummifischangeln auf vornehmlich Zander reicht mir bei Jiggewicht bis 30 Gramm vom WG her sogar die 55er- mir geht es eher um die 15 cm- ja, Länge ist manchmal wichtig|bigeyes ...zumindest oben auf einer Steinpackung!!
Bei dem von die angegeben Daten würde ich aufgrund der schwereren Jiggs doch zu der 75er greifen. Das sind schon ziemliche Bretter die Teile...
Ich habe auch nicht billige Ruten mit 95er WG die im Vergleich zu der 55er Smoke einfach nur labbrig sind!!!
Aber wie eben schon geschrieben: Am Allerbesten selber in die Hand nehmen- die die Vorlieben sind einfach viel zu unterschiedlich, als das ich mir aufgrund des Rates in nem Forum eine Rute kaufen würde (Nix gegen das Forum hier jetzt#6)
Aber was der eine gut findet muß ja noch lange nicht auf die zutreffen!! Ich hatte z.B. über das Forum das Vergnügen die Smoke direkt am Wasser zu testen (...Forum hilft also doch LÖL)
Schau einfach mal wo Du da eine Gelegenheit hast und wenns ein Händler ist kann man mit denen auch meistens gut wegen Preisen sprechen! Die 75er mit Rolle bekomm ich jetzt zumindest bei nem Localdealer zum I-Net Preis...


----------



## KBL (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 2,70m 75g oder 105g*

Du wirst mit beiden Ruten gleich weit werfen, aber die Rute bis 105 Gramm taugt besser für deinen Fluss.


----------



## welsfaenger (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 2,70m 75g oder 105g*

Beides wird fkt., und mit beiden wirst du ähnlich weit werfen.
Die Rute, egal ob 75 oder 105, wirft eh sensationell gut 
Bei 10cm Gummis und 24 gr. Köpfen ist sicher die 75 die bessere Wahl.
Bei 15er Gummis und 40 gr. Köpfen geht die 75er auch noch locker, aber da wird die 105er nicht schlechter sein.
Wenn du es etwas feiner willst nimm die 75er, ansonsten die 105er.


----------



## Aurikus (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 2,70m 75g oder 105g*

Guten,

ich bin das Foren-Mitglied, wo der Polarfuchs das Vergnügen hatte die 55g-Version zu testen und kann seinen Beitrag so bestätigen. Im Grunde reicht die 75er aus, wenn 15 Gummies+40g Köpfchen nicht die Regel sind. Ansonsten würde ich zur 105er raten.
Aber es ist wirklich am Besten, wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, das Stöckchen mal zu begrabbeln. Hab meine Rute auch schon einigen in die Hand gedrückt, denen zbl. der Rollenhalter überhaupt nicht zugesagt hat.
Wenn Du nicht die Möglichkeit hast, bestell die beide und schick eine Zurück! Mit einigen Onlinehändlern kann man sowas telefonisch vereinbaren, wenn man zbl. vorschlägt, das komplette Porto zu übernehmen!


----------



## TeichAngler82 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 2,70m 75g oder 105g*

die gleiche rute suche ich auch im moment... 2,70m mit 7-75g wg... ich finde keinen shop der das ding liefern könnte... evtl. einer eine idee? bzw. eine idee warum die überall ausverkauft sind? #q


----------



## Greenmile1 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 2,70m 75g oder 105g*

weils ein geiles stöckchen ist währst du heute da gewesen hättest du sie mal fischen können :q


----------



## acker (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 2,70m 75g oder 105g*

|kopfkrat 1 klick , 5sec
http://www.angelplatz.de/Quantum_2_70m_Smoke_Spin_7_75g--az0687?referer=froogle&gclid=CIjUjtzRq7wCFUNd3god0XQAZQ


----------



## TeichAngler82 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 2,70m 75g oder 105g*

haste die auch??? woher??? hab jetzt nen shop gefunden für 170 euro aber langer lieferzeit...

@ acker
danke die hab ich auch gefunden aber iwi steht da keine lieferzeit... und die sieht auf dem bild auch anders aus als die vom Sebastian... ka ob das die von mir gesuchte ist...


----------



## Greenmile1 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 2,70m 75g oder 105g*

habe sie bei eb.. geschoßen  aber frag mal polarfuchs der hat da ne adresse wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe


----------



## camrhein82 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 2,70m 75g oder 105g*

ich suche auch verzweifelt nach einer solchen rute, finde aber keiner, der sie auf lager hat. bei zesox gibts die PT US version die deutlich günstiger ist. weiß einer, wo der unterschied zur "richtigen" ist? sonst wäre nämlich so eine vielleicht die alternative. oder sollte ich lieber zur richtigen greifen. nur wo?


----------



## Aurikus (3. März 2014)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 2,70m 75g oder 105g*

Bestellen und warten. Heißbegehrt und nicht mehr direkt zu bekommen. Das Warten lohnt aber!!


----------



## TeichAngler82 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 2,70m 75g oder 105g*

sooo die 75er is daaa =) ein geniales rütchen!!! ich muss jetzt umbedingt mal testen aber mit ohne wasser im rhein is nich grad gut zu testen... dazu kommt noch die paarungs... äh schonzeit der zanderlinge... maaaaaaaaann!!! |gr::q:c


----------



## Pippa (25. April 2014)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 2,70m 75g oder 105g*



TeichAngler82 schrieb:


> sooo die 75er is daaa =) ein geniales rütchen!!! ich muss jetzt umbedingt mal testen aber mit ohne wasser im rhein is nich grad gut zu testen... dazu kommt noch die paarungs... äh schonzeit der zanderlinge... maaaaaaaaann!!! |gr::q:c



Machste unten wieder 'nen Schaltknauf druff? :vik:

Da mich die Nebenerscheinungen der Schonzeit gegen alle Erwartungen und Vernunft doch voll getroffen haben, habe ich auch (viel zu viel) neues Material. U.a. zwei Rheinstangen. Wenn wieder Wasser durchs Flussbett läuft, können wir ja mal testen gehen  Hätte auch gerne eine Bestätigung, dass es richtig war, mich *gegen die Smoke* entschieden zu haben |bigeyes


----------



## TeichAngler82 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 2,70m 75g oder 105g*

neee die bleibt unverändert!!! die  is zu genial für bastelarbeiten... der schaltknauf is auch von der anderen wieder runter... gegen das gemeinsamen testen hätte ich nix einzuwenden. mit der zandercrew würd ich gerne wieder auf tour wollen, aber da biste ja auch bei.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## M20969 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 2,70m 75g oder 105g*

Moin moin,

Kann jemand was dazu sagen ob und wie die 75er am unteren Ende des WG`s funktioniert (sich auflädt beim Werfen & Rückmeldung vom Köder) ? Und kann mir jemand sagen ob der hintere Teil ab Rollenhalter länger, kürzer oder gleich lang ist im Vergleich zur 2,55m Variante???

Vielen Dank


----------



## Merlin (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 2,70m 75g oder 105g*

Die Rute ist so genial das man von 10- 80 g alles werfen kann.
Für den WG Bereich brauchst du sonst min 2 Ruten..
Rollenhalter und Grifflänge etc gleich...


----------



## TeichAngler82 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 2,70m 75g oder 105g*

moin, also ich hab mit extrem leichten spinnern gewofen und für das gewicht ging es ganz gut... 5gr plus 2-4gr twister gehen auch gut... klar ist mehr gewicht besser aber auch mit wenig immer noch gut genug für mich.

das ende ist natürlich länger bei der 75er als bei der 55er denn sonst könnte die tarierung garnicht funktionieren... 
ich kann dir nur zu der 75er raten... ich weiss nicht was du bisher für ruten hattest aber für mich ist das die beste rute! hatte auch schon hochwertige ruten in der hand aber keine hat mir so gut gefallen wie die 75er

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Merlin (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 2,70m 75g oder 105g*



TeichAngler82 schrieb:


> das ende ist natürlich länger bei der 75er als bei der 55er denn sonst könnte die tarierung garnicht funktionieren...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk



Stimmt natürlich....ich habe das falsch verstanden....#q


----------



## M20969 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 2,70m 75g oder 105g*

Macht ja nix, jeder darf sich mal irren. Ich werde heute zu meinem Händler fahren(ist von der Smoke nicht überzeugt) und werde mir mal die Comic Herakles Rutenserie angucken. Die sind von dem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis total überzeugt und nehme immer mehr Ruten dieses Herstellers ins Sortiment auf. Sollte mir diese Serie nicht zusagen, werde ich mir die Smoke gönnen.


----------



## Merlin (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 2,70m 75g oder 105g*

Must du ja Wissen....
Ich rate dir wirklich zur Smoke...ich Fische nur noch damit
obwohl ich noch 2 "Handmade" Ruten habe.

Da muss man sich fragen ob dein Händler wirklich
ein FACHhändler oder ein Verkäufer ist.


----------



## M20969 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 2,70m 75g oder 105g*

Also ohne jetzt Partei ergreifen zu wollen, kannst du nicht davon ausgehen dass weil du die Rute fischt, nem Fachhändler der Sachverstand abgesprochen werden kann. Wenn die Rute der Oberkracher ist, wie du es beschreibst, warum fischt sie dann nicht jeder Raubfischangler??? Richtig, weil jeder für sich selbst eine oder mehrere Ruten als Perfekt ansieht. Kennst du die Comic Herakles Ruten??? Also ich finde es immer gut wenn ein Verkäufer (der wohlgemerkt mehr vom Verkauf einer 200€ Rute hat) jemanden Alternativen aufzeigt die vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis besser oder gleichwertig sind. Es haben mir auch zwei unabhängige Händler von der Smoke aufgrund des Alps Rollenhalters (im Winter frieren dir die Flossen ab) abgeraten. Da dieser aus Metall ist, klingt das sogar logisch. Aber nichts desto Trotz will ich hier niemanden angreifen. Werde mir die Comic`s angucken und dann entscheiden ob es ne smoke wird. Denn vom Handling gefällt mir die schon sehr gut in der 55er Variante.


----------



## M20969 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 2,70m 75g oder 105g*

Werde nachher mal berichten.


----------



## Merlin (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 2,70m 75g oder 105g*

Ich will mich auch gar nicht streiten.....du must auch selber Wissen was du machst...
Wenn du die Herakles wirklich besser finden sollst dann Kauf die...
Kleiner Tipp
Frag mal richtig Raubfischexperten  nach der Smoke.....keine Teamangler die ihre Marke gut finden müssen.....
Ich wollte dich auch nicht angreifen..ich finde es nur "merkwürdig" mit deinen Händlern


----------



## Riesenangler (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 2,70m 75g oder 105g*

Beide sind echt geile Ruten. Ich hatte beide schon in der Hand und kann dir leider keine eindeutigen Empfehlung aussprechen, würde aber selber eher zur 75er greifen. Denn die 105er ist ein recht deftiger Hammer. Wenn du aber eventuell auch hin und wieder auch mal einige gröbere Gummis werfen willst, dann die 105er. beide kommen mit deinen WG-angaben recht gut klar.


----------



## M20969 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 2,70m 75g oder 105g*

Also, war gerade bei meinem Händler vor Ort. Zu erst mal es ist weder die smoke noch die Herakles geworden. Mit der smoke hat folgende Gründe:

1. mit 200€ zu teuer (online 167€ jedoch will ich nicht online kaufen)
2. er hat sie aus dem Sortiment genommen weil er sowohl bei der rute als auch der Rolle aus der smoke Serie zu viele Reklamationen hatte. 

Die Herakles Enigma ist für meinen Geschmack zu weich, außerdem hatte er sie nur in 2,40m da.

Ich habe mal die WFT Penzill classic wobbler in 2,70m mit 9-42gr in die Hand genommen und mich extrem wohl gefühlt. Muss sagen auf den ersten Blick eine schöne, schlichte sehr gut verarbeitete rute für 100€. Er selbst hat sie an der weser sowohl fürs gefieren als auch für wobbler genutzt. Er ist vollstens zufrieden. Macht auch nen schnellen Eindruck und hat genügend Rückgrat um auch auf Entfernung den Anschlag durchzubringen.


----------



## TeichAngler82 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 2,70m 75g oder 105g*

der hauptgrund warum nicht jeder die smoke fischt könnte der preis sein... danach die lieferzeiten... ich bin selber im einzelhandel und kann dir als tip geben das man immer an den günstigen geräten mehr verdient als an den teueren...

ich kann, ohne jemanden zu nahe treten zu wollen, behauptendas die rute sicherlich kaum reklamationen haben wird.

ich kann dir auch aus vertraulicher quelle, kumpel hat einen angelladen, sagen das die smoke nicht viel mage hat... somit nicht gerne verkauft wird. da wirft eine dam oder balzer oder abu mehr ab... 

wie gesagt soll das hier kein zoffthread werden aber bei kaufleuten sollte man nicht immer alles glauben xD

es gibt mit sicherheit ein äquivalent zur smoke aber das wird keine 100euro rute sein.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## M20969 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 2,70m 75g oder 105g*

Alles gut, ich will ich nicht zoffen. Ich habe die smoke auch in der Hand gehabt und "trocken" gewedelt. Klasse Teil, habe mich jedoch jetzt anders entschieden und hoffe damit glücklich zu werden. Über die penzill jdm wobbler classic habe ich bis jetzt auch nix schlechtes finden können. Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein werde ich die smoke nicht aus den Augen verlieren.


----------



## barschjäger78 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 2,70m 75g oder 105g*

Nabend,

klärt mich mal bitte auf ;+,

habe jetzt 2 shops gefunden ,

http://www.angelplatz.de/Quantum_2_70m_Smoke_Spin_7_75g--az0687

http://www.zesox.de/Marken/Quantum-...isttype=search&searchparam=quantum smoke spin

ausser dem preis haben beide unterschiedliche Angaben zum Gewicht der Rute !?
Welches ist die denn Richtige , danke !?

:vik:


----------



## Merlin (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 2,70m 75g oder 105g*

Es sind die selben Ruten....ich glaube in einem Katalog war mal irgendwo ein Druckfehler deswegen stehen überall andere Gewichte.

Am besten mal hier gucken:
https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...8VyM7MfXhORIk9OpMfgNzvw&bvm=bv.66330100,d.bGE


----------



## Polarfuchs (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 2,70m 75g oder 105g*

Im Katalog wurde die 55er als 75er bezeichnet- führte auch bei meiner zu Verwirrungen  !
Aber die oben sind wie mein Vorredner schon schrieb die gleichen- also die billigere bestellen...


----------



## Insektenfresser (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 2,70m 75g oder 105g*

Hallo, 
ich muss das Thema hier nochmal aufwärmen.
Ich habe die Smoke 55 und die 105, letztere allerdings noch nicht oft gefischt. Da ich mit der 55 absolut zufrieden bin, geistert in meinem Kopf die Idee rum, mir noch die Smoke Spin 35 in 2,40m zu kaufen. Jetzt meine Frage: Kann man die dann schon als Barschrute nutzen oder ist die zu straff? 
Eigentlich brauche ich für mich selbst nur eine plausible Begründung noch eine Rute anzuschaffen.

Gruß Bodo


----------



## welsfaenger (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 2,70m 75g oder 105g*

kaufen macht glücklich


----------



## Meckpomm1 (25. Januar 2022)

Hallo ist zwar schon paar Jahre her, aber hat jemand noch die quantum smoke s2 10-105g zu liegen? Suche sie schon ewig und hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen


----------



## dreampike (26. Januar 2022)

Hallo, die S3 gibt es überall zu kaufen, wo ist der große Unterschied zur S2?


----------



## jkc (26. Januar 2022)

Komplett andere Blanks, die s3 ist eine unter 1000 fast Taper Ruten. S1 und s2 richtige Sahnestücke mit arbeitenden Blanks.


----------



## nostradamus (26. Januar 2022)

Hi
Hatte mir zuerst eine s3 gekauft und dann eine s1 und das sind wirklich Welten!


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Januar 2022)

Kannst du mal beschreiben wie die so sind bzw. sich unterscheiden?


----------



## jkc (6. Dezember 2022)

Push it, gibts hier zufällig Leute die die 105er in 2,70 aus der ersten oder zweiten Serie haben?

Grüße


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Dezember 2022)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi
> Hatte mir zuerst eine s3 gekauft und dann eine s1 und das sind wirklich Welten!





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kannst du mal beschreiben wie die so sind bzw. sich unterscheiden?



Bitte?


----------



## nostradamus (6. Dezember 2022)

Hi,

es zwei unterschiedliche Ruten! 
Die S1 ist mega schönes Rückgrat, exakte Würfe sind sehr gut möglich. Mega anzeige von Bisse! Einfach eine mega Rute. Fällt allerdings straffer aus, wie das WFG es vermuten lässt.

S3 ist mittlerweile verkauft. Nette Rute, aber in meinen Augen auch nicht mehr.

Gruß

mario


----------



## jkc (6. Dezember 2022)

Von welchem WG schreibts Du denn?


----------



## nostradamus (6. Dezember 2022)

Quantum Smoke S 3 Plus Spinning 2,70m mit 5-35g


----------



## jkc (6. Dezember 2022)

Ok, dann nehme ich an auch von der S1 bis 35g WG, die ist ja dann schonmal nur 2,40.
Obere WG Grenze finde ich bei der und der 55er gar nicht schlecht angegeben.


----------



## nostradamus (6. Dezember 2022)

.. stimmt die s ist nur 2.40


----------



## nostradamus (6. Dezember 2022)

Kann jemand was zur S2 versus S3 schreiben?


----------



## jkc (7. Dezember 2022)

S2 hat soweit ich weiß den selben Blank wie die s1, nur andere Ringe und anderen Griff / Design und ich meine eine WG - Längenkombination ist dazu gekommen. Ohne nachzusehen würde ich sagen 2,70 mit 55g WG.


----------



## nostradamus (7. Dezember 2022)

Momentan werden einige s2 angeboten. Ich überlege gerade...


----------



## jkc (9. Dezember 2022)

Sieh an, habe gerade ne s2 mit 105g WG für 90€ inklusive Versand geschossen, wohl relativ abgerockt aber wenn sie mir gefällt baue ich den Griff eh um.
Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## nostradamus (9. Dezember 2022)

Gratulation


----------



## jkc (15. Dezember 2022)

Joar, der Bums ist gestern gekommen, Zustand eigentlich besser als erwartet, Gebrauchspuren beschränken sich tatsächlich fast ausschließlich auf den Griff und auch da nicht so, dass man nicht mit leben könnte.
Bisl skeptisch bin ich erstens wegen den winzigen Ringen im Spitzenbereich, schätze 4mm Rahmendurchmesser und ob mir der Aktionstyp passt. Geht dem ersten Trockentest nach wesentlich mehr in Richtung reinrassiger Jigge als bei den beiden mit -35 und -55g die ich bisher gefischt habe. Rückstellverhalten wirklich abartig schnell. Unter Last wird sie schon noch schön krumm, gefühlt aber im Verhältnis deutlich später als die beiden kleinen.
Naja, ich muss das Ding erst paar Male am Wasser sehen um da abschließend nen Urteil zu bilden.

Grüße


----------



## dreampike (15. Dezember 2022)

Als ich mir die Rute vor ein paar Jahren zugelegt hatte, meinten auch einige, dass die Ringe zu klein wären.  Darunter war auch ein Rutenbauer, der auch der Meinung war, dass mit den kleinen Ringen nicht so weite Würfe möglich wären. Tatsächlich ist es aber genau andersrum. Erstens werfe ich mit ihr deutlich weiter und die Zielgenauigkeit ist genial. Ich bin immer wieder überrascht, wie präzise und punktgenau die Würfe damit gelingen. Das soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass es nicht andere Ruten gibt, die das auch können. Aber ich habe die Smoke insgesamt 3x, wobei ein Exemplar eine 5-geteilte Reiserute ist. Und damit stellt sich für mich die Frage nach anderen Ruten im Moment nicht.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## jkc (15. Dezember 2022)

Jo, mir geht's dabei in erster Linie um Wetterlagen wie jetzt gerade draußen.
Der Winter wäre mehr oder weniger Haupteinsatzzeit der Rute.
Mit den kleinen bin ich dabei zwar nicht auffällig schlecht zurecht gekommen, aber da waren halt auch wesentlich dünnere Schnüre im Einsatz. Die Rolle die auf die 105er kommt habe ich erst die Tage mit 0,24er JBraid bespult und erfahrungsgemäß bringt ne dickere Schnur auch wesentlich mehr Wasser mit; Aber wir werden sehen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Dezember 2022)

dreampike schrieb:


> Erstens werfe ich mit ihr deutlich weiter



Weiter als mit einer identischen Rute/Blank mit größerer Beringung?


----------



## jkc (15. Dezember 2022)

Berechtigte Frage  
Absolut betrachtet sind die Wurfweiten aber nicht schlecht.
Ich habe mit der 2,55er mit 55g WG schon auf Mefo gefischt und die beiden Kollegen mit abgestimmten Mefo-Kombis haben auch nicht spürbar weiter geworfen.
Einziger Biss des Tages kam übrigens kurz hinterm Wellensaum, vielleicht 10m von uns entfernt lol

Grüße


----------



## jkc (21. Dezember 2022)

Sou, hier mal nen vorläufiges Fazit zur S2 mit 105g WG. Ich habe das Ding jetzt ca. 10h, 12h im Einsatz gehabt und das Glück gehabt gleich paar ordentliche Fische an das Ding zu bekommen.
Versuchstechnisch war es günstig, dass Abende mit -5°c und -1°c dabei waren um die Sorge bezüglich zufrierender Ringe beurteilen zu können.
Fangen wir mal mit was positivem an. Sie deckt erfreulicherweise wurfgewichtsmäßig das Köderspektrum welches ich damit fischen wollte brauchbar gut ab. Dieses langt vom Rapala J13  mit 18g bis hin zum 23er XtraSoft + 20g Jig = rd. 105g, der schwerste Köder den ich ernsthaft / regelmäßig damit fischen wollte hing zwar noch nicht dran, ist aber nen 110 / 115g Shallowriggummi mit kaum Wasserwiderstand, weshalb ich mir da keine großen Sorgen mache, das bekommt sie schon hin.
Man erkennt auch die Verwandtschaft zur S1 mit 55g WG, haptik und Wurfperformance sind schon recht ähnlich, wobei ich meine, dass die 55er unten rum besser aus dem Quark kommt und den Köder etwas besser auf Weite schiebt. Die große wirkt unten rum etwas steifer, trotzdem kommen auch Wobbler wie der genannte J13 auf fischbare Wurfweite. Ab dem zweiten Abend hatte ich bei den größeren Ködern keinen gravierenden Wurfweitenverlust gegenüber der zuvor gefischten Kev Pike, wobei ich mich aktuell frage ob die Smoke in Sachen Wurfweite von einem etwas längerem Griff profitieren würde.
Balance ist aber astrein, zumindest mit allen Ausgleichsgewichten, ich habe ne 3000er Daiwa BG drauf und damit liegt der Balancepunkt ziemlich genau in der durch die Aussparung im Vorgriff vorgegebenenen Griffposition.
Sorge bezüglich der Ringdurchmesser war größer als die Einschränkung in der Praxis. Auch mit 0,24er Schnur konnte ich bei -5°c angeln, lediglich bei ganz langsamer Führung stieg die Kombination aus und die Schnur fror in den Ringen fest, normale Geschwindigkeiten waren zu fischen, natürlich mit den üblichen Einschränkungen wie regelmäßig Ringe frei machen; Komplett unbrauchbar ist die Rute unter solchen Bedingungen aber eben nicht.
Die Steifigkeit im Handteil hebt sich leider auch unter höherer Last nicht auf, Hechte Mitte 90 sind für das Ding noch keine große Herausforderung, aber auch bei Hängern ließ sich das Ding nicht wie ihre kleinen Schwestern auf ganzer Blanklänge komplett durchladen, die hauptsächliche Biegung findet oberhalb der Steckverbindung statt.
Insgesamt sehe ich ihre große Stärke als Jigge und das ist für mich der große Unterschied zu den kleinen, die zwar auch jiggen können, aber deutlich allroundiger auf mich wirken.
Abschließend entschieden habe ich mich noch nicht, macht schon Spaß das Teil aber das Bauchgefühl sagt zunächst mal, dass die Kev Pike nicht ausradiert werden kann.

Grüße


----------



## Snâsh (23. Dezember 2022)

Stimme ich dir zu. Ich habe eine S1 - 75g zu Hause. Nutze diese als Schwere Zanderrute auch weiterhin am Main.
Das untere "Ködersegment ab 7gr" würde ich mit dieser Rute nicht fischen wollen, obwohl die Übertragung wirklich gut ist. Das Setup an sich wäre mir jedoch einfach zu schwer. 
Die Performance gleicht der Beschriebenen. Ich habe bis jetzt noch keinen Gegner gefunden der den Blank zum Halbkreis biegt. Leider habe ich mittlerweile zu viele Ruten als das ich die S1 noch häufig fischen würde, aber vermutlich hängt sich irgendwann mal ein Waller ran und dann kann ich mehr zum Drillverhalten sagen.


----------



## jkc (23. Dezember 2022)

Jou, über die untere Grenze habe ich die Tage auch nachgedacht und sehe die eher auch nicht wie angegeben, wobei ich mit der 35er S1 tatsächlich schon son kleinen Forellenblinker mit geschätzt 5g zufriedenstellend gefischt habe, angegeben ist die mit 3 bis 35g.
Aber 10g an der 105er? Näää


----------

